# How many of you use proviron??



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Im definetly a fan of it!!! what are your views on it.. i incorporated it into a bulking cycle!!definetly amplified the effect of the gear!!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes mate I try and use it every cycle, the mg depends on what I'm doing and how much cash I have.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i use it every cycle to stop the estrogen build up and bloat, tamoxifen dose **** all for me


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i use it too


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

i love the schering stuff!!! but mite have a go at that proviorplex stuff thats out!! hell of alot cheaper! used there products before and have to admit results have been as i expected. Anyone used proviroplex??


----------



## jabsy (Mar 28, 2007)

I love the stuff and try to use it every cycle now.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

schering are the only people who make legit proviron

the ingrediant is copied by a few into tabs

i found it great my libido was up more than ever while on cycle ........ then i added letro ;-(


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> schering are the only people who make legit proviron
> 
> the ingrediant is copied by a few into tabs
> 
> i found it great my libido was up more than ever while on cycle ........ then i added letro ;-(


letro kills me as well!!!:gun:


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah i always use it now, find it very beneficial,

have used schering and now have tried wildcat pharma, couldn't tell the difference both worked very well.

proviron has numerous benefits so well worth adding into your cycle


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

is this taken throughout the entire cycle?

what dosage?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Depends tbh but 25mg to 50mg for the average cycle.


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

One tablet used in conjunction with 10 or 20mg of Nolvadex can be even more efficient for muscle hardening, creating an environment where the body is much more inclined to burn off extra body fat.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

For what proviron costs I dont think its worth it running through a whole cycle. Its good for hardening though and libido.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

50mg each day throughout course and pct


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> schering are the only people who make legit proviron
> 
> the ingrediant is copied by a few into tabs
> 
> i found it great my libido was up more than ever while on cycle ........ then i added letro ;-(


Its also made by UNI-SANKYO under the brandname Mestilon, 25mg tabs.

Availiable in Indian pharmacies.


----------



## DrSquatt (Feb 23, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but was just curious about what was said about the 'legit' brands of Proviron. I have just aquired a load of 'Provimest' by HI Pharm. Anyone heard of or tried these at all please?

Many thanks chaps ;-)


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I really wanted to use it more, but found it gave me headaches, has anyone heard of or experienced this side?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

can proviron induce sides, such as acne??


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Im pretty new to Proviron having only used it once pre contest.

Now that im cruising ( reasons explained on another thread, but basically not enough time to effectively PCT brfore start next show prep ) is there any benefit to adding proviron to the cruise?

If so what dose? and whats the risk to benefit of doing so?

Is this something that can be stayed on long term????

Hope im not sabotaging this thread, just thought it topical.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Bump ( Apologies if to early, also if " bump " doesnt actually mean to bring this thread back again, lol ) :whistling:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Proviron is tolerated well at moderate doses for long periods of time. The usual treatment time is normally 6 months to 2 years for people with androgen deficiencies or low sperm counts.

I have used this in every cycle right from the first one I did. 25-50mgs a day right through.

No real point using in PCT IMO. Lots of conflicting info as to whether it suppresses natty test production when trying to actually stimulate it post cycle.

A combo of 25-50mgs proviron along with 20mgs of nolva is just as effective as many of the A.I's out there plus they dont mess up you lipid profiles like adex for example and are A LOT cheaper.

Proviron should be in everybody's cycle plan. Its cheap, effective and very safe.

J


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

supercell said:


> Proviron is tolerated well at moderate doses for long periods of time. The usual treatment time is normally 6 months to 2 years for people with androgen deficiencies or low sperm counts.
> 
> I have used this in every cycle right from the first one I did. 25-50mgs a day right through.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply James. I think i'll add it to my 6 week bridge and then continue it through the 8 week show prep' which isnt as long as i'd like but a family holiday was planned before i decided to give October shows ago. Just have to make sure i don't balloon up on my holiday, plus im dieting somewhat now with daily cardio too.

P,s, Ive been following your threads with great interest J' and they serve well for inspiration especially when your conditioning is so good so far out. Your doing something right for sure, ( wish i knew what, nod nod wink wink, :whistling: ) to keep that size and get ripped.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i always use it in pct to keep libido up, generally 75mg per day


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I use proviron to control SHGB but if I use over 50mg the increase in sex drive is to much 

I dont use it for estrogen control as such although it obviously helps to some degree.

What I so is start the cycle without prov then add it in at about 4 weeks at 25mg a day when your body is starting to increase SHGB to try and drag you back into homestosis.

Then at 8 weeks I will increase to 50mg ed etc etc

I find this more effective than running at a static dose throughout the cyde.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

This is my first cycle I'll be running prov alongside....

I'll be running BD prov at 100mg ed......

Looking forward to the super sex drive....woohooo..(now just need to find a bit on the side to keep me busy :thumb: )


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I have always been told that the only thing proviron does is increase your sperm count. Doesn't help with bloat or gyno etc etc. That said i always use it. It costs me pennies so i use it. I don't think it is a 'must have' in cycles but if you can get it/ afford it then use it.


----------



## loonitunez (Jul 12, 2008)

I found the proviron in the strips by schering more effective than the ones in the bottles, wud always use it in my cycle at sum point now


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> For what proviron costs I dont think its worth it running through a whole cycle. Its good for hardening though and libido.


its not that much £££! and i use it also.


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

So can I use Proviron in PCT? I've just started my PCT a couple of days ago and I'm worried of libido downfall. You reckon it will interfere with natural test stimulation process?


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

my freind runs this stuff at 50mg a day

apparently hes shagging his wife 3x a day, morning/lunch/night

and he also visits massage parlour 4x on the weekend.

just an idea of how potent it is lol ^


----------



## DrSquatt (Feb 23, 2008)

Cent said:


> So can I use Proviron in PCT? I've just started my PCT a couple of days ago and I'm worried of libido downfall. You reckon it will interfere with natural test stimulation process?


... I'd be interested in the answer to that one also. I know guys do run it through PCT but I'm positive it would hinder recovery to some degree. It is a steroid after all. All be it extremely mild. I'm using it at 50mg daily through my current cycle and planned to stop prior to pct. But like you Mr Cent I'd like to run it through pct to keep the pecker up.


----------



## DrSquatt (Feb 23, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> my freind runs this stuff at 50mg a day
> 
> apparently hes shagging his wife 3x a day, morning/lunch/night
> 
> ...


.... Poor wife I say!!

Personally I wouldn't say my libido is through the roof on the current 50mg a day, buy I am having a Lot of sex right now! Maybe thats it ... getting too much from the Mrs. One things for certain ... the morning wood stays morning wood right through my morning shower. Feels like I been spiked with Viagra every morning


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

DrSquatt said:


> .... Poor wife I say!!
> 
> Personally I wouldn't say my libido is through the roof on the current 50mg a day, buy I am having a Lot of sex right now! Maybe thats it ... getting too much from the Mrs. One things for certain ... the morning wood stays morning wood right through my morning shower. Feels like I been spiked with Viagra every morning


americans believe it helps with PCT and that its a good addition to nolvadex hcg etc.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am taking 100mg per day with pct at the moment, sex drive is still up which is the onlt reason i am taking it!! i am also using ZMA and Trib


----------



## DrSquatt (Feb 23, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> americans believe it helps with PCT and that its a good addition to nolvadex hcg etc.


Interesting ... Perhaps Hackskii can share his 'American' view on that ;-) Im sure I've read why using it isn't ideal but my memory is so poor things just go in and out again. It doesn't help with recovery, buy if it helps with libido during pct with no drawbacks then wouldn't everyone be using it?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I dont think it helps or hinders it mate


----------



## DrSquatt (Feb 23, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i am taking 100mg per day with pct at the moment, sex drive is still up which is the onlt reason i am taking it!! i am also using ZMA and Trib


Good result then  took me months to get my libido back last time so will def have to look into it


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

I ordered a box today, getting it tomorrow. It is so ironic I found this girl right when I started my PCT! bugger! I was 'on' for ten weeks for god's shake! Anyway, I'll keep you informed on how it'll work to me in conjuction with my PCT (hcg 1500iu x 3, 20mg nolva and 100mg clomid). See how they prefer muscular guys...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

So do people still use prov on cycle, and if so is it an affective AI alongside Nolva instead of Arimidex or Letro?


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it in tablet form or do you inject Proviron?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i pop 2x tabs a day, just to counteract the arimidex- keeps my libidio at the level of an 18yo


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it mainly used by people who use Nandrolone?


----------



## RussianBoy (Nov 30, 2010)

50mg of proviron added to test cycle makes miracles


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

Ive just managed to source some 50mg ProChem Proviron, Has anyone used this before?! Im thinking of running 50mg ED with a 100mg ED Anavar cycle, to help libido and to harden the muscles etc...

Thanks!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Also is it ok to drop them both together...?!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm about 10 days into PCT, taking 20mg of nolva a day, and occasional proviron 25mg.

I feel certain that proviron doesn't hinder PCT. Estrogens are the enemy of the HPTA, they are thousands of times as suppressive as testosterone. If it's an aromatase inhibitor, and prevents even a tiny bit of estrogen, it will have a positive effect rather than negative.

Also, because SHBG loves proviron more than almost everything else, the little test you may be making in early PCT will be "free" or "unbound", and able to exert its muscle-sparing effects.

I ran small twice-weekly amounts of HCG in my cycle, recovery has been a breeze. I took my first 20mg of tamoxifen on PCT day one, and my balls were hot and itchy inside like they were going mad, and I was crazy horny. Proviron and tamoxifen have more effect on my libido than proviron and test. I'm 43.

I use proviron on-cycle to make test less estrogeny and more effective. Off-cycle, its just a little boost for a special night with Mrs Zorrin.

Just writing this post has reminded me that I have quite a bit left unused. Mrs Z is watching eastenders (She's a 4'11", 42 year old thai woman). Her fake DD boobs are hard to ignore in the purple boob tube she's chosen to wear, so I've just necked 50mg!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Zorrin said:


> I'm about 10 days into PCT, taking 20mg of nolva a day, and occasional proviron 25mg.
> 
> I feel certain that proviron doesn't hinder PCT. Estrogens are the enemy of the HPTA, they are thousands of times as suppressive as testosterone. If it's an aromatase inhibitor, and prevents even a tiny bit of estrogen, it will have a positive effect rather than negative.
> 
> ...


If you want estrogen and SHBG taken care of, try aromasin.


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

beequeth said:


> Its also made by UNI-SANKYO under the brandname Mestilon, 25mg tabs.
> 
> Availiable in Indian pharmacies.


Any links to any of these pharmacies ? Sorry if I should not ask this


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone used wc prov lately or gsl? Bayer is abit much if ugl is close enough


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

bit of an old thread i know...



> i pop 2x tabs a day, just to counteract the arimidex- keeps my libidio at the level of an 18yo


what do you mean to counteract ? i am a little confused. so if you take test, and use arimidex to keep estrogen in check, then sex drive should good, why the need for proviron as well?


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

loonitunez said:


> I found the proviron in the strips by schering more effective than the ones in the bottles, wud always use it in my cycle at sum point now


yeah important part is "IF" you can get it, not something ive been sucessful in doing since trying 

random websites offer it but whos knows what will be sent to you if anything


----------

